# nvidia-drivers: unsupported card K2000M??

## ToeiRei

Hi Guys,

dmesg gets spammed with messages like the following and I am running out of ideas. 

I'm running ~amd64, the notebook itself is a Lenovo W530 having a NVIDIA Quadro K2000M card using optimus.

dmesg:

```

[  173.998175] nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1                                                                                                   

[  173.998644] NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine failed for 1 device(s).                                                                                               

[  173.998646] NVRM: None of the NVIDIA graphics adapters were initialized!

[  173.998648] [drm] Module unloaded

[  174.032676] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=none,decodes=none:owns=none

[  174.032734] NVRM: The NVIDIA GPU 0000:01:00.0 (PCI ID: 10de:0ffb)

NVRM: installed in this system is not supported by the 325.15

NVRM: NVIDIA Linux driver release.  Please see 'Appendix

NVRM: A - Supported NVIDIA GPU Products' in this release's

NVRM: README, available on the Linux driver download page

NVRM: at www.nvidia.com.

```

Hardware:

```
# lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107GLM [Quadro K2000M] (rev ff)

```

Kernel:

```
Linux freya 3.10.9 #1 SMP Wed Aug 21 19:13:04 CEST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820QM CPU @ 2.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

(in fact, any 3.10.* gives the same result)

.config: http://bpaste.net/show/124880/

nvidia-drivers:

```
# eix nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  96.43.23^msd 173.14.37^msd 304.88^msd 310.51^msd 313.30^msd 319.32^msd (~)319.49^msd [m](~)325.08^msd (~)325.15^msd {+X acpi custom-cflags gtk multilib pax_kernel (+)tools KERNEL="FreeBSD linux"}

     Installed versions:  325.15^msd(07:17:56 PM 08/21/2013)(X acpi multilib tools -pax_kernel KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD")

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

```

Thank you.

----------

